# Carrie?



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone see Carrie yet?

Thought it looked better then the original in the previews.
It is one that modern special effects might improve.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 23, 2013)

Haven't seen it, but I kinda want to... which is odd, IMO, because I've never read the book nor seen the original, nor am I a Stephen King fan in general. But hey, kudos for marketing, right?


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 24, 2013)

Just read the reviews,
More modern but not much different from the original.
rotten tomatoes gives it a 6.8, original was 7.2.

The few that mentioned the actress said she did her best for the role.
Most hits were for writing and directing, and not straying from the original much at all.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 24, 2013)

Just read rotten tomatoes:
60% audience rating, 49% for staff rating.

Most hits are for just remaking the old film without much different.
Acting is good.
I like Moretz, her cute sweet appearance and the polar opposite vicious beast she has portrayed in Let me in, Kickass.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought it was really well done. The only thing that bugged me was that the end was totally different than that of the book's...but whatever, Hollywood needed its ratings. So yeah, well done, well acted, Julianne Moore was an efficient psycho, and I loved it.

EDIT: The main actress did a FANTASTIC job. Her facial expressions and the way she worked the telekinesis with her hands made the scenes so realistic. I enjoyed her performance.


----------

